# It has begun....



## -Aaron (Sep 24, 2009)

Quick, hide yourself!!


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh dear god.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 24, 2009)

My nightmare has come true....


----------



## Kiley (Sep 24, 2009)

noo
NOO
I sounded like a dieing cow when I read the title.
but wont they just stop?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, hell no.


----------



## Pear (Sep 24, 2009)

This is a sign of the apocalypse! To the underground bunker! :yay:


----------



## Horus (Sep 24, 2009)

It's true, the Wii does suck.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 24, 2009)

And at once, the screams of fangirls filled the many electronic stores and other places that stock the mysterious contraption called the Nintendo Wii in order to find out if they are *the* true Twilight Fangirl they really are. In the aftermath of it all, they realize one thing. It's not out just yet and they have unleashed the fury of hell on Earth due to their love for Edward. All male gamers still clinging to life in the electronic store flee to the many Fallout Bunkers in hope others have gathered there with the drinks, sugery snacks, electricity, Plasmas and consoles stocked to the brim with games and a single Wireless Router. Only a few words is whispered across Live and the Network: "Aw hell no, the bastards got -name here-"

... K out of creativity. Everyone, prepare the bunkers.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't wait to buy this.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 24, 2009)

DevilGopher  is extremely scared.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Sep 24, 2009)

...*eye twitches*

Oh.Dear.Lord. SAVE ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH gosh, I can already hear those Twilight obsessed fangirls screaming for joy at a Twilight Scene It game. Just someone save me!
...I'm scared now...0.o


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 24, 2009)

Also, I bet one of my vampire-loving friends would get this. =_=


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 24, 2009)

JUST DON'T TELL THEM IT EXISTS UNTIL IT'S RELEASED.
WE NEED AS MUCH TIME AS WE NEED TO PREPARE.


----------



## baileyac45622 (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG! No one tell my 9yr old neighbor. ((She told me Edward will marry her 0.e))


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

get the bonk energy drink aaron


----------



## Nic (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG!!!1411411@111$#%%% EDWARD IS SOOOOO HOTT! I GOT FAN GIRLS PUNCHING ME BECUZ HE IS MY MANN.!!!!!!!!11

What has Nintendo done? I feel like buying this game and making a crappy review on it also I almost barfed of the topic title. Now we must declare war and defeat the making of this game.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 24, 2009)

WE NEED WOODEN STAKES PEEPHOLES!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> JUST DON'T TELL THEM IT EXISTS UNTIL IT'S RELEASED.
> WE NEED AS MUCH TIME AS WE NEED TO PREPARE.


THERE ARE FANGIRLS ON THE INTERNET. WHAT DO WE DO?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 24, 2009)

baileyac45622 said:
			
		

> OMG! No one tell my 9yr old neighbor. ((She told me Edward will marry her 0.e))


Wow....


What has America done to little girls these days? o_e


----------



## baileyac45622 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hatsumiku- I know right! >.<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 24, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> baileyac45622 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stephanie Meyer Mind Raped them. o.e


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

And this folks, is why I'm happy I have a PS3 and very soon Xbox 360.  Sadly, everyone's going to think Konami sucks because of this, well does that explain why MGS is so awesome?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2009)

I think this is much worse.


----------



## Zex (Sep 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I think this is much worse.


Nothing can top the twilight game. MAN! Now whenever you look up twilight princess on the internet that girl is going to come up. I can see it all happening right now..


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Quick, hide yourself!!


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I can't wait to buy this.


^


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Sep 27, 2009)

*can't have an opinion on Twilight till I read it*


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 27, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Quick, hide yourself!!


lol im with him


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

Great, now I'm gonna have to sleep with the lights on.


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Wait wait wait. Why dont we give this game a chance. I mean, after all. It might be actually ok. Who knows, none of you have played it yet!

*slaps himself*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait. Why dont we give this game a chance. I mean, after all. It might be actually ok. Who knows, none of you have played it yet!
> 
> *slaps himself*


*shoots*


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember when I started reading this book I got to the end and a few chapters before the ending Edward got in sunlight. *He glittered.* VAMPIRES DIE IN SUNLIGHT!!!!


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Twilight is the lame.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 28, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait. Why dont we give this game a chance. I mean, after all. It might be actually ok. Who knows, none of you have played it yet!
> 
> *slaps himself*


He's possessed! Quick, get the holy water before the twilightness engulfs him  :O


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope Edward and Bella discover NASA in the next book and travel to the sun without space suits.

Bella would die. Edward would evaporate into another dimension full of sparkles and glitter.


----------



## Pear (Sep 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I hope Edward and Bella discover NASA in the next book and travel to the sun without space suits.
> 
> Bella would die. Edward would evaporate into another dimension full of sparkles and glitter.


The book would be called, "New sun."
Gettit? It's funny, see, because one of the books is called new moon, and the sun is the moon's opposite...


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 28, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea.

We'll make it 2 pages.


----------

